# Curse that COSTCO food schlepper!



## smokey mo (Jun 12, 2011)

So I am walking through Costco and one of those nice people that offer samples of food says try some LAMB...

It just isn't fair. I was just going in for a small pack of toilet paper...you know the 1200 count package.  Now I find myself buying a $35 boneless leg of lamb.

I was welding on the big build so I put it into my ECB.  Running low on lump so I added a piece of cherry wood. Let is chug away for about 2 hours at 230*.  Welding away and then when out of coals it moved to the oven to finish.  

All I have is a money shot so I hope you enjoy.








I took the drippings and made a pan sauce and served it with Cheddar Rice and Broccoli 

with some guava jelly.

Family was very hungry and dinner was late. Tasted great and had good smoke flavor.  I would have love to left it in the smoker a little longer.  I have no regrets. It was a good smoke and the doors are made and on the firebox.  Yup good day.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nothing better then smoking and building at the same time. 

My trouble is that I often forget about the meat when I get in the building zone.


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

You hit that lamb right on!  Pass the garlic.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Lammmmmmmb!  Yummmy!!!  Nice job!


----------



## meateater (Jun 12, 2011)

What she do, toss it in the cart when you were eating the sample? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Looks great by the way.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 12, 2011)

No she gave me a sample. Curse her and her free samples...and my lack of self control.


----------



## venture (Jun 12, 2011)

Dang!  That cart would have made a great redneck grill?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 13, 2011)

Love them Costco sample ladys.... lol, and their lamb is good to!


----------



## meateater (Jun 13, 2011)

Venture said:


> Dang!  That cart would have made a great redneck grill?
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.




I'm off work this week, don't give me any idears.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 13, 2011)

Rick- Great money shot on that lamb- nice and pink and juicy! Most folks have a tendency to overcook a leg of lamb to the point that you could almost resole your shoes with it!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 13, 2011)

Great money shot Rick. Congrats my friend


----------



## jared101 (Jun 23, 2011)

It looks very good, i haven't done lamb yet, but i love it.  Trying to find a good place to buy it around here.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smokey mo (Jun 23, 2011)

jared101 said:


> It looks very good, i haven't done lamb yet, but i love it.  Trying to find a good place to buy it around here.  Thanks for sharing.




If you can get to the fair and buy a 4H lamb that is the best way to get some. Other wise Costco will have sale once a while.

It is a real treat.


----------



## jared101 (Jun 23, 2011)

that's a great idea, we have 4h groups like other areas have starbucks


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 23, 2011)

looks Great Rick...


----------

